# I think I’m in denial...



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I don’t want to believe that my girl is a senior. She still acts so much like a puppy and refuses to quit “working”. She’ll be 10 in November. Whenever we go out people compliment me on how well-behaved my puppy is and are so surprised that she is almost 10! I have to be more aware and make her take breaks more frequently because she won’t do it herself. 

Any tips on how I can prevent injuries but keep up with her energy levels and drive to work?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Low impact...swimming, tracking.

Adequan can be great. Enjoy her while you can. Mine seems to have aged 5 years in 5 months this year at 12....

Have all the fun you can have before you can't anymore.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Dock diving can be great. Mine did her last competition jump this year


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

If you ever did any obedience with your dog, WCRL has a vets class designed for old dogs. No jumps, minimal repetitions of sits and downs that can be tough. My girl had tons of fun doing that. In fact she is still entered this fall. 

Also CDSP obedience will allow exercise modifications for a dog's disability so you can ask to have the jumps lowered due to arthritis for instance. WCRL will do this same. And starter novice has no jumps.


----------

